# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Who will admit to reading Fifty Shades of Grey?

## JEK

Besides me   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis

My wife read it and I've never loved a book that I haven't read more.

----------


## JEK

We are both reading it -- she is on the second in the series. I follow you. Nice avatar! I'm seeing mine this PM. Mine is Harvard and Johns Hopkins and Johns Hopkins. Yours?

----------


## amyb

My daughter in law Sandi.

----------


## NYCFred

> My wife read it and *I've never loved a book that I haven't read more.*



and where'd you steal THAT line?

----------


## sbhlvr

Thinking I might check it out!

----------


## sbhlvr

Thinking I might check it out!

----------


## julianne

I have a cute story to share: At a charity luncheon recently, I was chatting with a small group of women--5 of us. I remarked that I had just purchased the new Baldacci book "The Innocent" on my Kindle and that since we both have Kindles, Dan could read it on his as well.  
"Do you mean if I have a book on my Kindle, my husband will have it on his, too?!" remarked one of the women, turning beet red. 
"Yes", said I, "isn't that great". 
"No way", she groaned, "I have one of those "Fifty Shades" books on mine and I don't want him to know about it".

At that point a lively discussion ensued and a couple of the women remarked that they *wanted* their husbands to read it! So, if you have family Kindles, make sure you want to share your reading material.

----------


## JEK

Too funny!

----------


## Eve

I downloaded it last night onto my ipad for my trip.  Couldnt think of a better place to read it.

----------


## MIke R

Wendi read it over vacation..she said its really not well written for all the hype....and the erotica is really not all that over the top....

You want some serious erotic reading look up  The Sexual Life of Catheine M which was a huge best seller in France and a true story of the escapades of a French upper crust girl who was quite the party girl

----------


## Rosemary

Yawn.  Let's kiss our sweethearts and take it from there.

----------


## JEK

Apparently lots of people.

----------


## GramChop

This is really the first I'm hearing about it, but it sounds like it might be worth my time.  I've got a couple of books in the queue ahead of it so y'all don't go giving anything away here!

----------


## JEK

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-31749_16...s-of-grey-too/

----------


## Eve

I agree with Wendi.  It is mediocre erotica at best.  I feel ike I am reading a Harlequin Romance.  Do American women really think this is good?  Poor repressed things...

----------


## NHDiane

:thumb up:

----------


## Grey

I feel like I should add that any similarity between my choice of SBHOnline moniker and the title of this book is a coincidence.

----------


## JEK

I find it a coincidence that when we visit Portland , Oregon we stay in The Heathman hotel.

----------


## Jeanette

> I feel like I should add that any similarity between my choice of SBHOnline moniker and the title of this book is a coincidence.



 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:

----------


## Eve

I have to admit, I fast forwarded through the sex to get to the story.  What a stupid book.  I would have told that narcissistic jerk to take a hike.

----------


## JEK

SNL had a funny takeoff on the book.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1495997.html

----------


## rivertrash

I didn't read the book but saw the movie trailer today.  The movie is scheduled to open  . . . . . . wait for it . . . . . . . February 14, 2015.

----------


## amyb

Loved the dialogue and banter and the emails.

All the accessories, not so much.

----------


## goldold25

We took it along on a trip to Turks & Caicos as a beach read.  I finished my first read and started "Grey" as a second vacation read.  I think I read about 20 to thirty pages and decided it was one of the most poorly written things I'd ever laid eyes on.  I'm not talking about the subject matter, that had nothing to do with my decision to put it down and not waste my time.

----------


## MIke R

I hear ya....and I agree..

BUT

this book is one of the most successful books of the decade....127 weeks ( and still going strong )  of not only being on the NY Times bestseller list but in the top 5 of that list for 100 of those weeks....thats almost unprecedented......one of my all time best sellers in my shop for certain.....and the other two books in the series spent a huge chunk of time on the bestseller list as well...at one time they were 1, 3 and 7 for weeks on end

so _something_ had to ( and continues to )  strike a chord with the general public in regards to this book

----------


## andynap

"strike a chord with the *general public* in regards to this book"

Or mostly women??

----------


## amyb

I kept thinking it would get better-it didn't.

I did not and still do not get what is keeping its huge sales going for so long a time.

----------


## MIke R

> Or mostly women??



vast majority of the buyers.....at least  in my shop when I was in there......

----------


## GramChop

Not on my list.

----------

